# why stinging nettles sting.



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)




----------



## Jack middleton (18 Oct 2009)

astounding...


----------



## paul.in.kendal (18 Oct 2009)

I can't *imagine* what you'll be doing with this lens once you REALLY get going!


----------



## samc (18 Oct 2009)

just me again  

i am really loving these images though. they are unbeliveable  keep snapping

i really want a camera like. this with a lens like this. how much was the lens? :?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-can ... 0/%20Canon

 dont tell the missus.


----------



## samc (18 Oct 2009)

i need to get into leadwork


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Oct 2009)

Nice macro Mark, and great lens, shame you can't use it much for aquarium photography!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> shame you can't use it much for aquarium photography!



true. but i'll try. 

i'm getting the 135mm f2 l series for aquatic stuff   back to my good old days.

hey sam, leadwork is quite lucrative you know.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2009)

eh?  there was an additional post here. now it's gone. also on Georges 6 years thread. theres a ghost.


----------



## Superman (20 Oct 2009)

Jesus christ! How much?!
Although with the photos you're getting, it looks like it's worth every penny.


----------



## CeeBee (21 Oct 2009)

Stunning image.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Oct 2009)

that thing's like a mini microscope lol.


----------

